# Migration



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone else notice the migration of molters is on? Was fishing tonight and had numbereous big flocks of Canadas migrating over. Definetly had me day dreaming of Sep uuggggg maybe Aug. uke: Any rate it was great to see all of the flocks!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

ya im with ya. I saw quite a few flocks heading that way. Fun to see.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I saw a half dozen flocks moving today up the river. Good timing for the thread.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Same in WI.. Flocks of 20 or so going out to feed. Gets the blood going!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

The non breeding pairs have flocked up around here and the last week the molters have been pushing north. I can't wait for September 1st but would rather wait for the 1st than August 15th, whens that decision gonna be made?


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been seeing smaller flocks out feeding instead of just a pair of geese.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

Monday and Tuesday ahd flocks of 35 to 50 coming over the house, this morning I bet a flock of maybe 90 came over, couldn't believe the noise at 6:15 AM. Sure have been seeing the goslings and ducklings too! Great yeat here in WI for breeding pairs of ducks, should be a great shoot this fall for resident canadas and mallards! :lol: 8)


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

seeing geese flying on a regular basis. have about 50-60 of them in one field that i have permission for. hoping they'll be back in the fall.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

What parts of WI are you guys from? I've heard the goose hatch looked horrible in the Green Bay area. Good to hear you guys are seeing puffballs.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

The Aug 15 date is worth it to be able to smack the geese during x-mas break. The geese just might be walking into the spread instead of flying


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

snowsforlife said:


> The Aug 15 date is worth it to be able to smack the geese during x-mas break. The geese just might be walking into the spread instead of flying


its a retarded idea, its just gonna encourage more hunters to come out here and hunt :eyeroll:


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> Anyone else notice the migration of molters is on? Was fishing tonight and had numbereous big flocks of Canadas migrating over. Definetly had me day dreaming of Sep uuggggg maybe Aug. uke: Any rate it was great to see all of the flocks!


OK now take it easy on me, but what exactly is the "molt migration"? Do the Canada's move to different areas to shed their feathers? Do all geese do it or just some?

Maybe this is common knowledge but I honestly don't know how it works.

Thanks


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

they all go threw a flightless period regaurdless of where they are at


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Goose Guy350 said:


> What parts of WI are you guys from? I've heard the goose hatch looked horrible in the Green Bay area. Good to hear you guys are seeing puffballs.


watertown(south east wisconsin)


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Has anyone else paid attention to this over the years. I would always count on the migration around the last week of june about 8-10 years ago. The last few years has been the middle of June and this year the beginning. I saw a migrating flock this morning. I though maybe with the cooler spring we might be back to normal?


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

goosehunternd said:


> they all go threw a flightless period regaurdless of where they are at


I understand they molt and are flightless for a period, but what is the "migration". Do they travel somewhere to shed their feathers?

Thanks


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

They travel farther north to molt, I've heard multiple reasons as to why they do it and I'm not sure which is really why they do.

There has been more molt migrators than I have ever seen my whole life, it has me a little scared the production is going to be awful around here this year. Could just mean there was a huge hatch last year though 8)


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Seen a flock of migrators cross right over my work truck today while on the road. There was at least 150 in the flock. Was quite a sight to see once again and definetly gets the blood moving!!! Couple more months and they wont be safe!!!


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

The non-breeders leave and go north to molt. I'm not sure if it's the only reason but I've heard that it is to reduce competition for resources on the breeding grounds. I believe that I've read quite a few things that say large numbers of ducks go up into Canada to molt as well.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We always see many flocks of migrators the first week of June while fishing in northern Manitoba.They were going over the lake we were on the past week in a steady stream headed for the arctic


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Still seeing them here as well!!


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Saw a flock of at least 200 over Forks today, they tried to land in a cemetery right in the middle of town, its gotta be that nice green well fertilized grass uke:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:lol: Hey if you can use fish for fert I am sure humans are good as well!!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

They're still on the move. Several flocks this week. This is the latest I recall. Try keeping 10 kids focused on a baseball game when a flock of 75 honkers goes over all honking away!


----------

